

Ask HN: Win2k-style theme for sublime text? - fzn

I&#x27;ve just given sublime text a shot, yet those custom rounded UI elements don&#x27;t mix well with the rest of my setup.<p>Not much pertinence came up googling, yet I can&#x27;t imagine being the sole icewm&#x2F;gtk2-redmond afficionado out there.<p>(It not existing, I might get to hack one together)
======
mattkrea
You're likely going to need to put one together. I use Seti_UI. At least it's
not rounded but I assume it won't work too well with that gtk theme.

